# [SOLVED] Error 1628



## rockftwin (Jan 6, 2011)

I am trying to remove a game from the Add/Remove program section on my comp, but when i click on "remove" an error comes up saying "Error 1628: Failed to complete installation. I am trying to remove it, not install it! :4-dontkno

What can i do?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Error 1628*

Hello rockftwin, welcome to TSF !

With a bit of luck you can uninstall it using the uninstall string in the registry, it sometimes works better than add/remove programs

start > run > regedit (enter)
navigate to HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\Uninstall\
click on edit > search and type in the name of your program
once it found the related registry entry locate the key labelled UninstallString, double-click it, copy-paste its content in a dos command prompt (start > run > cmd) and run the command

Else reinstall the game and retry to uninstall it, if possible use the uninstall shortcut under start > programs > name of the game


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Error 1628*

You can also try Revo Uninstaller - it might have better luck.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Error 1628*

reinstall and then uninstall


----------



## rockftwin (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Error 1628*

Thank you very much, justpassingby! I did exactly that and was able to remove the game


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

